# HELP: Squirrel in my attic!!!



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a squirrel in my attic that has setup shop for the winter and I need to get her out ASAP. I see the hole where she got in and closing it up is no problem but I need her out first. I would have no problem with poisons except for the fact that I don't want some rodent dying inside my house and stinking the place up. If I could guarantee that she would go outside that would be fine otherwise I need a way to trap it and take it outside. First off how do you bait these traps and where can I buy them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, the little devils. Some idiot president of the UofI had a box of the little suckers shipped from England to Champaign Urbana a hundred years ago to beautify the campus. With no real major predators and so many mild winters in a row they are everywhere. Cute but a nuisance.

You may have more than one or even if you do she may be knocked up and you will soon have the pitter patter of little paws! I paid a trapper to get rid of all of them them one year. He placed Have a Heart traps outside and baited them with a proprietary mix of peanut butter, seeds and who knows what else. Just kept after them until they were gone and then we sealed up all the holes. He hauled them out to the country and let them loose. 

A new gang chewed new holes and moved in a few months later. 

It came to be that the house sold and a condition of closing was that the squirrels be out of the attic. I did not have time to have them trapped again. I called this strange little exterminator who came out with a tank sprayer filled with essence of fox or something. I couldn't smell it and the cats didn't freak out. 

Within seconds of spraying that stuff the squirrels literally fought each other to get out the holes they had chewed and practically lept out of the gutters they used to get around. It was almost shocking to watch but they were clearly scared off by whatever it was. I sealed all the holes again and the house closed. They probably became the neighbor's problem though.

Anyhow, I would call a few exterminators and see if you can find one with that stuff. I really have never heard of anything else working so well. I have no idea how longlasting it was or whether they stopped being fooled by it though.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

critter-repellant.com


----------



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

The best way is to mount the trap right onto the entrance hole.
That can be tough, but is the only way to know that you've gotten everyone out.
Otherwise just set the traps in your attic with peanut butter and a few walnuts and you'll get him.
Tip - keep the cardboard box that the trap comes in.
When you trap him, slide the trap back into the box. It will reduce stress for both of you during transport.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Lure her out with peanuts, then block the hole right there and then. Use metal or other materials hard to chew. Duct tape or foiil wont do it. If her scent is in there she'll want to go back.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is easy. Simply toss four or five mothballs in the hole. A day later, you can close it up.
I used a 1/2" piece of PVC tubing to shoot some way back in my house - like a blow-gun. (Just don't inhale before you blow!) :no::laughing:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Had a squirrel in my attic, but a few trips to the psychiatrist took care of it.:laughing:


----------

